# Can the air suspension leave you stranded?



## swamper8 (Jul 4, 2007)

Good Morning,
I've been thinking about buying a Allroad. Several cars I've looked at have 'minor' air suspension 
problems, i.e. one corner or one end of the car may sink over night or over a couple days. I'm sure
it's just a small leak in a line or bag, that's not my real concern. I wondered what would happen if a 
car got such a big leak that the pump couldn't keep the corner inflated. Would the car just ride along on 
its bump-stop (a rough ride but moving non-the-less) or would the car have to be towed? I honestly 
don't like the idea of being 5 or 6 hours from home and having to have my car towed because of a 
issue like this.
Thank you


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Bags leaking (I would imagine) being a common problem on all of the ARs. My dad's AR had a problem where both the fronts leaked and couldn't hold air, and the compressor couldn't pump fast enough to keep the bags up. When that happens, you just drive on your bump stops, completely slammed. Not the worst thing in the world...but I can't imagine 4-5 hours of that being good


----------



## allroad (Jun 27, 2010)

Maintenance is your friend. Coilovers, too.


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

if the bags blow or you have such a leak to where the comp can not keep up it is a major event. A trip right to the service dept. is required. (not like a light burnt out or flat where you can drive around and see what it up)
I have a local repair facility that likes me and i hang out a lot and I saw one come through not that long ago. It is almost a towed in event just due to how un-drivable it is since basically there is not suspension at that point.

preventative maint is your friend :thumbup:


----------

